# Help with ICD9 code please



## tristate (Feb 3, 2010)

What ICD9 code would you assign to this;

Left Leg Venous Doppler

Indications:  Absent Pedal pulse left leg and foot

Impression:  2 cm indeterminate mass along the distal superficial femoral vein.

Thank You

Debby


----------



## tanyaharberts (Feb 3, 2010)

Is the mass a clot?  Look at 451.11 Phlebitis and thrombophlebitis of deep vessels of lower extremities, femoral vein (deep) (superficial)


----------

